
Version control in academia - ktaylor
I&#x27;m finishing my first year in an empirically-based doctoral program (lots of applied statistics).<p>One thing I&#x27;ve noticed is none of my colleagues use version control nor strive to create reproducible research, say with Makefiles.<p>Coming from industry before my program, I assumed everyone writing code would use these tools.<p>For those of you with PhDs or experience in research-based graduate programs, is this the norm?
======
gus_massa
In which area?

I think (outside CS) it is common, probably 99%. Each paper has a few custom
programs that are copied and modifier for the next paper. The "version
control" is just a folder for each paper.

~~~
ktaylor
I'm in social sciences but have a developer background. I am trying to expose
more people to reproducible research methods. They are not very receptive. The
version-control-by-folder approach is well entrenched.

